

Musicovery: interactive webRadio - alex_c
http://musicovery.com

======
alex_c
I just stumbled upon this, and I'm posting it here for 2 reasons:

1) A lot of people like to listen to music when they're coding, and this
definitely does the job

2) I think it's an excellent example of something that "just works". I'm
impressed with both the concept and the execution.

